# Water Bug Build Thread



## Jake Sink (Jul 16, 2016)

Been looking for a gheenoe to rebuild for awhile and I found this old waterbug that I got for a deal.














Just started stripping it all down and cutting out the front seat today. Planning on decking out the bow and the stern and getting rid of the storage boxes on the side so that I can put in gunnel rod holders. Then painting the inside and outside and maybe putting a grab bar in.














I took the metal rub rails off and was planning on buying the black nylon ones but after researching it sounds like the only place to get them is from gheenoe and they don't ship them so I'm not sure what I'll do about that. Possibly just paint the metal rub rail black and reuse them. 
I've trying to decide whether to put a longtail mud motor on it or a smaller outboard. I'm going to be fishing out of it as well as duck hunting. 
I'll keep posting pictures with updates as I go.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Love projects like this. Look forward to seeing more pics


----------



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm rebuilding a riverhawk similar to your boat right now. Its a blast have fun with it


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2018)

Look forward to seeing the end result. Enjoy the build, then the boat!


----------



## Jake Sink (Jul 16, 2016)

trying to decide what material to do the decks with. I don't know if I should use something like a nidacore material or just use marine plywood and glass it over


----------



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

Jake Sink said:


> trying to decide what material to do the decks with. I don't know if I should use something like a nidacore material or just use marine plywood and glass it over


This is just my opinion, I'm no expert. But, I ended up going with a composite over plywood on my riverhawk. 1) bc I'm not a pro with glass and didn't want to risk rot over time with a small void somewhere, 2) there isnt a lot of freeboard on these boats so even saving a few lbs makes a difference. It costs more and you have to use more resin is the trade off. Check out plascore of you use honeycomb.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2018)

I only use composites on my builds, I’m not knocking wood. A lot of boats have been made using wood and it has it’s uses for sure. I just prefer composites. With the man made stuff there is wiggle room for error in layup with regards to rot. With wood, epoxy resin only and absolutly no pinholes and the finished product will last a very long time. There will always be a small amount of moisture trapped in the wood and when totally encapsulating it, that moisture will rot the wood eventually. It may take 50yrs... but it will rot. As far as weight goes, on small parts the weight difference is minimal. Wood just needs sealed very well and is your structure so less glass and resin is required. Composites are your shape and the glass/ core combo becomes the structure... more glass/ resin needed.


----------

